# Make your own router insert plate?



## DaiCa (Nov 10, 2010)

First post. Great forum.
Has anyone made their own router insert plate from lexan? I just bought a 1/4" thick 9x12 lexan from Tap Plastics for $11.00. It seems stiff enough to mount the Bosch router. I'm planning to build a table saw router table extension. What size hole should I drill? The sub-base on the Bosch has 2" hole. Seems big to me. But then so far, I only use 3/4" straight bit. If I want to build a TV cabinet, with tongue and groove bits, 45 degree bits and bits to cut dados and rabbets, what hole size would be universal for these bits? Thanks.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I make my own. For aluminum plates, I use 1/4". For poly, I use 3/8".

But I have some big, heavy routers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> I make my own. For aluminum plates, I use 1/4". For poly, I use 3/8".
> 
> But I have some big, heavy routers.


3/8" aluminum plates, 1/2" for polycarbonate here....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

3/8" poly for me but my plate was narrower and shorter too. 

If you want to make a larger hole then I would plunge the router through with one of your smaller bits first and then leave it in the hole while you mark out your bases screw holes. Then chuck the the same bit in a drill press and line the plate up with it. Then switch to a forester bit the size you want the hole to be. This will keep the hole in your plate concentric with the one n your router.


----------



## hartjack (Nov 21, 2011)

Where do you buy the 1/4" aluminum to make your own plate?


----------



## Thylacene (Aug 25, 2014)

hartjack said:


> Where do you buy the 1/4" aluminum to make your own plate?


I recently purchased a 6mm plate, and unless you have a perfectly flat surface, expect to have to shim it where it bolts down to avoid deflection. In hindsight I should have taken the effort to source a 1/2" or 12.7mm plate.

I am mounting a triton tra001, and while the top will be supported by a torsion box, direct pressure on the plates from the bolts thru the plate and top cause deflection. I will shim it with playing cards to ensure it stays flat.

Find someone who can laser cut your alloy plate in the yellow pages or Google for a local. 

Cheers

Taz


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*For a perfect circle*



DaiCa said:


> First post. Great forum.
> Has anyone made their own router insert plate from lexan? I just bought a 1/4" thick 9x12 lexan from Tap Plastics for $11.00. It seems stiff enough to mount the Bosch router. I'm planning to build a table saw router table extension. What size hole should I drill? The sub-base on the Bosch has 2" hole. Seems big to me. But then so far, I only use 3/4" straight bit. If I want to build a TV cabinet, with tongue and groove bits, 45 degree bits and bits to cut dados and rabbets, what hole size would be universal for these bits? Thanks.


I have a very simple way of cutting perfect insert holes. 

Drill a hole 1" dia. with a bit that leaves a smooth hole.

With a rabbeting bit from the top. Make a complete pass with the bit just deeper than half your thickness.

Flip the plate and make another complete pass. 

Flip it again and set the cutter to half the plate thickness. Make another pass. 

At this point your insert hole should be large enough. Now fit the hole with solid inserts. Then route them with the same router setup.

My router doesn't hang from the top. It's in a lift I designed that bolts on the router table side. That's why I don't have an insert plate. I would try to make that router plate as small as you can to avoid sag and breaking.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Best price ebay*



hartjack said:


> Where do you buy the 1/4" aluminum to make your own plate?


Just search the size and thickness you want and you'll get plenty of responses. I wouldn't use one that wasn't anodized. It's easy to do yourself. Google anodizing DIY

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*easy to cut*



Thylacene said:


> I recently purchased a 6mm plate, and unless you have a perfectly flat surface, expect to have to shim it where it bolts down to avoid deflection. In hindsight I should have taken the effort to source a 1/2" or 12.7mm plate.
> 
> I am mounting a triton tra001, and while the top will be supported by a torsion box, direct pressure on the plates from the bolts thru the plate and top cause deflection. I will shim it with playing cards to ensure it stays flat.
> 
> ...


Pretty easy to cut the plate on your table saw.

Al


----------



## shuja.shaher (Oct 18, 2014)

that is quite an easy & simple way
Good idea to fix the router to table instead of hanging.
can you show a photo of how you fixed your router to the table?


----------

